# adding T3 Cytomel



## renee1979 (Sep 5, 2008)

After being diagnosed three years ago with depression, my doctors prescribed 20mg/day of Lexapro. 3 years later at a new doctor was diagnosed with Hashimoto's...which we figured was the problem all along. I was put on 50mcg/day of Synthroid. After taking for a few months my "levels" returned to normal...actually borderline hyper. I still feel very fatigued, the depression is worse than ever and I am continuing to gain weight. My doctor tells me my levels are fine and that my issues are no longer related to my thyroid...that I need to see my regular doctor because I am just depressed. I asked about adding Cytomel...she told me it was just a placebo and wouldn't help me lose weight or help my depression. Is she right? This is so frustrating!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes she is right. A placebo to trick us into thinking we are feeling better. Our body naturally and automatically converts T3 from T4 in the amount we need and as often as we need it, regardless if we get the T4 from supplements or naturally. Unless there is a T4/T3 conversion problem, which is very rare, although it does happen in some cases, then Cytomel should be prescribed. Cytomel is not a cure all for all that ails us. Some do every bad on it, some might do good but eventually will end up with the same symptoms that they took Cytomel for in the first place. In other words, its a crap shoot at its best.

Some symptoms such as depression and weight comes with thyroid territory, whether we are hypo or hyper and we might have to treat each separately from each other and independently from thyroid. Another issues might be, your levels are within Labs, but are they at the level that is right for you(?) Lab range is very wide and some place in there is a level right for you to feel best, not a 100% but close. You should ask for copies of your test with Labs ranges and keep track of where you feel bad or getting closer to feeling good. You will know yourself which direction to go with dosing.

I am taking anxiety meds. on an as need bases for Graves' Rage. Although as I am tweaking my med. dose and getting closer to the right level for me, I seem be more evened out and a little more in control of my emotions and depression. 
Weight is a rough situation, a battle that never ends and the same with most of the world population, Thyroid or not.

Frustrating, yes but more so if you don't take active participation in your treatment.

Good luck!


----------

